# Peter McKinnon shows off the Canon EOS R3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2021)

> Peter McKinnon has posted a video showing a couple of Canon EOS R3’s in his possession. He is not allowed to post and videos or photographs taken from the camera as of yet, but he does give a rundown of some of the features and size comparisons between the EOS R3 and EOS-1D X Mark III and EOS R5.
> There’s a cringeworthy Squarespace plug in the middle of the video, but other than that, it should give you a bit of insight into the R3 and how it may handle.



Continue reading...


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

For those that want to save 8 minutes of their lives and aren’t McKinnon fans, nothing new in the video, he isn’t allowed to mention anything we don’t already know and he isn’t allowed to show stills or video from it yet.

It’s really just a video saying he has one, well actually he has two, but that’s what happens when you have nearly 6 million subscribers.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For those that want to save 8 minutes of their lives and aren’t McKinnon fans, nothing new in the video, he isn’t allowed to mention anything we don’t already know and he isn’t allowed to show stills or video from it yet.
> 
> It’s really just a video saying he has one, well actually he has two, but that’s what happens when you have nearly 6 million subscribers.


Atleast we get side by side comparison with 1Dx series, also so far no one has talked about the new hotshoe or shown any pictures of hotshoe without the cover.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Atleast we get side by side comparison with 1Dx series, also so far no one has talked about the new hotshoe or shown any pictures of hotshoe without the cover.


We have posted size comparisons, I did it within hours of the first images of the R3. There have also been images of the hotshoe in threads here from the Olympic cameras.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For those that want to save 8 minutes of their lives and aren’t McKinnon fans, nothing new in the video, he isn’t allowed to mention anything we don’t already know and he isn’t allowed to show stills or video from it yet.


He is also asking for feedback on what aspects to review.
I love when reviewers do that instead of just testing things the way that they would use it.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 10, 2021)

I had not heard the audible electronic shutter so that was the only new data point from the video for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> He is also asking for feedback on what aspects to review.
> I love when reviewers do that instead of just testing things the way that they would use it.


Ok maybe I am more cynical than most but he will say what he wants and Canon allows him to and will be asked so many questions he can pick one that he is answering anyway. It is just a way for Canon to gauge engagement and interest and I don’t buy into it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 10, 2021)

I take this as an indication that the camera will be coming out soon.
They should have enough feedback from the Olympics to make firmware updates but those do take some time.
I do not expect to get one before the first firmware update.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

I want to confirm mp and price, when it will be available and I want to have downloadable RAW files. The rest is marketing bullsh!t and customer manipulation.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 10, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I had not heard the audible electronic shutter so that was the only new data point from the video for me.


I was always surprised the R5 didn't have this as the R5 had the speaker and memo system already, didn't seem like it would be hard to make it have the option to make some noise 

While he showed the hotshoe, he didn't show the inside of it, where you can see some sort of cable plug:


(Shared this on the Olympic threads from "georgedeswijzen", an olympics photographer on Instagram)

From McKinnon's higher-res view of the top of the hotshoe, It does look like there are three pin holes for some sort of securing mechanism to fit into. Interested to see what Canon has planned for it.


----------



## adigoks (Aug 10, 2021)

what i can take from his video

1. sound feedback in electronic shutter mode
2. same drive speed in mechanical shutter as R5 & R6
3. high temperature warning sticker just like R5 & R6. maybe there's some video mode got restricted by overheat?
4. he said he got 3 weeks to play with. so early september release date.


----------



## spomeniks (Aug 10, 2021)

So glad to see more of the camera, but somehow this guy gets more cringy every time I see him. Waiting patiently for Gordon to put out a similar video


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 10, 2021)

I just came here to this post see everyone cry about this dude.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 10, 2021)

I was glad to see that he has just 3 weeks with the R3, hopefully an indication that the final announcement with remaining critical information (price, official MP) will occur in early September.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 10, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I had not heard the audible electronic shutter so that was the only new data point from the video for me.


so you already know about the process of how it recognizes a person's eye?


----------



## JamesG25 (Aug 10, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I had not heard the audible electronic shutter so that was the only new data point


Love that


----------



## JamesG25 (Aug 10, 2021)

I think we did learn ( or get some new feeling for) the following features:

1. I love that R3 has option for an audible sound in Electronic shutter. Wish they would include in R5.

2. The mechanical shutter sounds about same FPS as R5 so probably 12 FPS ( R1 will have fastest mechanical and electrical shutter)

3. Sounds like the eye controlled auto focus is more of a move the “area of focus” vs move the actual point of focus. For the intended use of this camera that should work eg. I want you to focus on that player, car, bird etc

4. Camera is light. I wonder if will be lighter than a gripped R5


----------



## BroderLund (Aug 10, 2021)

"We have like three weeks to make a cool video with the R3"
So the launch is ether in three weeks, or just after that as he has to return in then.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 10, 2021)

I hope it is not TOO light. I want a camera that balances the heavy lenses.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Ok maybe I am more cynical than most but he will say what he wants and Canon allows him to and will be asked so many questions he can pick one that he is answering anyway. It is just a way for Canon to gauge engagement and interest and I don’t buy into it.


Canon needs no tool for measuring engagement. Those are for up and coming manufacturers. Maybe. Sales numbers are the true measurement of engagement. The bottom line. Bla bla bla does not equal sales. Not the same as the recording industry. Consumer purchasing habits of electronics are quite different than listening to music etc. These cameras require a lens. Optimally a native one. If engagement on a blog/rumor site etc. was an indication of sales, Sony would have long surpassed the #1 market share. As it is, blog viewership didn't make a dent in Canon's #1 share spot in practically a decade. Familiarity and expectations of a brand product that has been around for 84 years. They didn't purchase another brands product and build off of it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Canon needs no tool for measuring engagement. Those are for up and coming manufacturers. Maybe. Sales numbers are the true measurement of engagement. The bottom line. Bla bla bla does not equal sales. Not the same as the recording industry. Consumer purchasing habits of electronics are quite different than listening to music etc. If engagement on a blog was an indication of sales, Sony would have long surpassed the #1 market share. As it is, blog viewership didn't make a dent in Canon's #1 share spot in practically a decade.


It’s just another data point. All corporations love data.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 10, 2021)

PS: I have decided to give every video a thumb down, if it mentions SquareSpace.


----------



## Krispy (Aug 10, 2021)

I want! Don't know if I should buy LP-E19 batteries now in anticipation, or hold off for release and see if they release an updated battery like they did with the LP-E6N for the LP-E6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2021)

Size is a big deal; I loved the 1D4 in that regard and half the weight is an even bigger deal. My smallish male hands struggled a bit with reach on the 1DX2 and so I wonder what the R1 will be like since no way would I go for 24 MPs. My 1DX2 is gone with no regrets other than the big loss in $$. The R1 will have to have more magic than the R3 to woo me.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2021)

Krispy said:


> I want! Don't know if I should buy LP-E19 batteries now in anticipation, or hold off for release and see if they release an updated battery like they did with the LP-E6N for the LP-E6


Canon stated, "Power will be delivered by the same Canon LP-E19 battery pack that powers the EOS-1D X Mark III."


----------



## masterpix (Aug 10, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue readi
> 
> 
> Skyscraperfan said:
> ...


----------



## Kuau (Aug 10, 2021)

I wonder if he can answer the question in ES mode can you only do 30fps or can you slow it down to 20fps


----------



## JamesG25 (Aug 10, 2021)

BroderLund said:


> "We have like three weeks to make a cool video with the R3"
> So the launch is ether in three weeks, or just after that as he has to return in then.


He says he has had it a couple of days. Canon will probably want to see what video he has made and include it in their launch event, like they did for R5. I am thinking that earliest official announcement date is something like 7th September and then available for shipping at end of September. That would give time to release with firmware 1.0.1 with any major operational issues that were found at olympics fixed.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 10, 2021)

At last a MILC obviously not designed for baby hands.
I want it.
Fast!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2021)

JamesG25 said:


> That would give time to release with firmware 1.0.1 with any major operational issues that were found at olympics fixed.


Yeah, like that pesky 24 MP limitation, instead of the full 60 MP available.  Or not.


----------



## entoman (Aug 10, 2021)

"cringeworthy Squarespace plug"

More like a totally cringeworthy video altogether.

A boring wannabe Jared Polin mimic waving arms about and waffling... revealing nothing that we didn't know already.

Can't wait for a thorough, interesting and intelligent video from Gordon Laing...


----------



## melgross (Aug 10, 2021)

entoman said:


> "cringeworthy Squarespace plug"
> 
> More like a totally cringeworthy video altogether.
> 
> ...


I believe Gordon already made a video on this.


----------



## entoman (Aug 10, 2021)

melgross said:


> I believe Gordon already made a video on this.


Indeed, and here it is:





Canon EOS R3 review | Cameralabs







www.cameralabs.com





The review was published back in June, but at the moment it only covers the basic control layout and a few first impressions. No doubt Gordon has already completed a full field test by now, although it isn't yet published, presumably due to NDAs.

I often consider that there are 3 essentials to be fulfilled prior to purchasing any camera:
1) Read the full review by Gordon, and/or watch his video review.
2) Download a copy of the instruction manual and read it thoroughly.
3) Speak to my bank manager.


----------



## arbitrage (Aug 10, 2021)

Kuau said:


> I wonder if he can answer the question in ES mode can you only do 30fps or can you slow it down to 20fps


I asked that in the YT comments and see that others did too. Although by the time he is allowed to release a video about the camera we will have the official announcement. Although, the official announcement probably won't mention that specifically but I'm sure DPR and others will mention it when review embargo lifts.


----------



## Alan B (Aug 10, 2021)

At least we got to see the LCD screen on this time!. Here's a pic I created from the footage


----------



## Phillips88 (Aug 10, 2021)

He does mention that they have like 3 weeks to make a video about the R3…


----------



## 2Cents (Aug 10, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> I just came here to this post see everyone cry about this dude.





RayValdez360 said:


> Same! I literally caught the video on youtube then came straight here to witness it.


----------



## DBounce (Aug 10, 2021)

Alan B said:


> At least we got to see the LCD screen on this time!. Here's a pic I created from the footage


Looks nice, I am disappointed if only 24MPs. The 1 series was traditionally the low megapixel high speed shooter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

entoman said:


> "cringeworthy Squarespace plug"
> 
> More like a totally cringeworthy video altogether.
> 
> ...


Er, no. McKinnon burst through the Polin popularity stakes years ago! Polin has 1.3 million subscribers McKinnon nearly 6 million.

Polin has been doing the YouTube thing a lot longer but is nowhere near as successful with 224 million total views to McKinnons 456 million in around a third the time of Polin.


----------



## st jack photography (Aug 10, 2021)

I want it. I had high megapixel(5DSr), and I don't want that. The cons of high MP aren't worth the pros for me. I want FPS for street shooting, and will give up MP for that. I still have a friend working with a 5d Classic. IMO 20MP is more than enough for most applications.
If the r5 is $3899, then this R3 will be at least $4899, and $5499 is a possibility.
But think of what the r1 will be: definitely more FPS, if not MP too. Definitely BSI. My guess is an R1 will be 30 to 45mp and 40 to 60 FPS. $6899. Wild speculation.
At any rate, I am still interested in the R3 and selling my other bodies.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 10, 2021)

So Nikon went nuclear on the z9 and is making the R3 look like a dud. 









New Nikon Z9 monster specs leaked, announcement expected in the next two months: Nikon basically combined the D6 and D850 and made it mirrorless... - Nikon Rumors


As I already reported, several photographers are already testing the Nikon Z9 and we are starting to get some additional information on the upcoming flagship. The Z9 was at the Olympics and there are plenty of images floating online with erased EXIF data. For now I will not post any of them...




nikonrumors.com


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

Pixel said:


> So Nikon went nuclear on the z9 and is making the R3 look like a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you ignore the fact there is an R1 coming too....

Nikon have said the Z9 beats the D6, Canon have stated the R3 is below the 1DX II, the R1 will be above it.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 10, 2021)

The audible signal for electronic shutter would be welcome in a firmware update for R5. 

I'd prefer a haptic/tactile shutter indicator for quiet shooting but still perceptible to the shooter. I have a pending patent application on that concept so I have more than the typical desire to see this feature adopted.


----------



## entoman (Aug 10, 2021)

pic said:


> My list:
> 
> 3. Download a copy of the instruction manual and read it thoroughly
> 2. Download off-camera, unedited, full-res, raw example pictures and check for myself if that's the image quality I can live with long term.
> ...


Yes, my list of pre-purchase checks is of course only relevant *after* having checked that the camera meets my needs regarding specification and image quality. My most recent body purchase was my R5 - I sort of considered Sony, but the only machine they make that I'd be happy using would be the A1, which is way too expensive for me - I'd much rather spend the extra money on lenses. I've used Canon cameras for 11 years and like the reliability and continuity of ergonomics, so the R5 was an easy decision, although I waited a few months for the price to drop.


----------



## entoman (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Er, no. McKinnon burst through the Polin popularity stakes years ago! Polin has 1.3 million subscribers McKinnon nearly 6 million.
> 
> Polin has been doing the YouTube thing a lot longer but is nowhere near as successful with 224 million total views to McKinnons 456 million in around a third the time of Polin.


If McKinnon has 6 million subscribers....

I'm lost for words.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Only if you ignore the fact there is an R1 coming too....
> 
> Nikon have said the Z9 beats the D6, Canon have stated the R3 is below the 1DX II, the R1 will be above it.


The pro flagship isn’t coming anytime soon.


----------



## entoman (Aug 10, 2021)

Pixel said:


> So Nikon went nuclear on the z9 and is making the R3 look like a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shouldn't come as a surprise. Canon are nearly always beaten to the market by Nikon and Sony. Some people would say it's because Canon lag behind in engineering. Others would say it's because they like to see what others produce, learn from it, and make a better product, albeit a couple of years later. Sony are undoubtedly the leaders in camera technology. Canon have in my opinion the best ergonomics and greatest reliability. Nikon make superb cameras and usually great value too, but they've never been able to match Canon's marketing skill, so unfortunately they are losing market share. A great pity IMO.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 10, 2021)

pic said:


> Yet what I see from Canon: hyping the R3 while knowngly hiding it's only got 24MP


Since Canon started doing development announcements, they’ve never stated the MP count of a camera prior to the actual launch. But somehow this time it’s a big conspiracy? LOL.

In any case, it’s not like you’ll be able to buy the camera without knowing the full specs including the MP count, so why all the angst?


----------



## Froschphoto (Aug 10, 2021)

Probably reading too much into it, but he has them fir 3 weeks making it closer to a rumored announcement time.


----------



## Iskandar (Aug 11, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> The audible signal for electronic shutter would be welcome in a firmware update for R5.
> 
> I'd prefer a haptic/tactile shutter indicator for quiet shooting but still perceptible to the shooter. I have a pending patent application on that concept so I have more than the typical desire to see this feature adopted.


I’m thinking that a feature that causes the camera to vibrate when shooting will be bad for image quality.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 11, 2021)

JamesG25 said:


> I think we did learn ( or get some new feeling for) the following features:
> 2. The mechanical shutter sounds about same FPS as R5 so probably 12 FPS ( R1 will have fastest mechanical and electrical shutter)


I hope that Canon drops in the 1DXiii's mechanical shutter. 16fps would be a good feature to have in the R3 and a reason to buy it vs R5. The only other difference with the R5/6's shutter is the automatic shutter close when changing lenses and I don't think that is related to the mechanical construction.


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> R5 was an easy decision, although I waited a few months for the price to drop.


When did the R5 price drop? I have not seen it drop once, but to be fair, I have not been keeping up with sales consistently.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 11, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> When did the R5 price drop? I have not seen it drop once, but to be fair, I have not been keeping up with sales consistently.


In Australia at least, the R5 was $6500 but has now been available for under $5500 for months (constantly on sale)


----------



## frjmacias (Aug 11, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> In Australia at least, the R5 was $6500 but has now been available for under $5500 for months (constantly on sale)


That makes sense. Shame we have not seen a sale like that here in the US. But that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> This shouldn't come as a surprise. Canon are nearly always beaten to the market by Nikon and Sony. Some people would say it's because Canon lag behind in engineering. Others would say it's because they like to see what others produce, learn from it, and make a better product, albeit a couple of years later. Sony are undoubtedly the leaders in camera technology. Canon have in my opinion the best ergonomics and greatest reliability. Nikon make superb cameras and usually great value too, but they've never been able to match Canon's marketing skill, so unfortunately they are losing market share. A great pity IMO.


I agree Canon has the best feel and great reliability, but I have to strongly disagree about Canon lagging in Tech.

Canon beat everyone to market with 8K in a mirrorless body, Sony was forced to respond with the A7SIII to take back some of the headlines. No way the A7SIII was on their road map for when it dropped. The 9mil dot EVF was all I needed to see to tell me Sony stepped up the ship date on that product in response to the R5 and R6. My guess is the A1 was slated to go first and Sony quickly switched gears to get the A7SIII ready to ship along side the R5 and R6. Had they known of the thermal limits they might not have reacted so quickly.

Sony then responded with a monster of a camera in the A1 that beats the R5 in many ways but is not really that much better for image capture and worse then the R5 in autofocus for video. Canon stands alone with animal eye autofocus in video.

Canon have already mapped out an BSI 8K sensor for their Cinema line that will likely be the heart of an R1 and if the R3 shocks us all with a price point that is close to the A9II then once again Sony will be asking what Canon is up to.

It has been cool or trendy to say Canon is behind on their technology but I think that ship sailed.


----------



## Ryan Loco (Aug 11, 2021)

My only observation: The noise for the electronic shutter is a welcome addition.


----------



## JamesG25 (Aug 11, 2021)

Alan B said:


> At least we got to see the LCD screen on this time!. Here's a pic I created from the footage


On back screen shows has been recording video for 6mins and in lower right shows 23min(?), I wonder if that means the R3 still has the less than 30min limit on video ( which just about every other camera maker has removed as the EU tax law it was originally based on has gone). Alternatively it maybe showing 23mm which could be lens focal length


----------



## reef58 (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Er, no. McKinnon burst through the Polin popularity stakes years ago! Polin has 1.3 million subscribers McKinnon nearly 6 million.
> 
> Polin has been doing the YouTube thing a lot longer but is nowhere near as successful with 224 million total views to McKinnons 456 million in around a third the time of Polin.


Peter is talented and puts together nice footage. He has an audience. It is not my cup of tea, but the results speak for themselves as you say.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

Pixel said:


> The pro flagship isn’t coming anytime soon.


That wasn’t the point, the point was comparing the Z9 to the R3 is irrelevant as they are not competing models. Saying “the Z9 blows away the R3“ is as moronic as saying the “the R5 blows away the Z fc”


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2021)

Is it me or he does look like a clown? Not criticizing his capabilities but the way he presents his video.


----------



## SaP34US (Aug 11, 2021)

He may have made very quickly since he hadn’t for more then a couple days made and according to him had really used much but because a NDA I guess he couldn’t show any of video or photos he had taken.


----------



## Skux (Aug 11, 2021)

melgross said:


> I believe Gordon already made a video on this.


Yeah and he provided just as little information lol

Any coverage of these unreleased cameras is just hype/marketing. Canon's strategy is similar to smartphone maker OnePlus; trickle out tiny bits of information to keep the media speculation and forum chatter alive. Even negative discussion about leaked/missing specs is discussion and benefits Canon.


----------



## AEWest (Aug 11, 2021)

The biggest question I have after watching this video is how many more tattoos did Peter get since his last video.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 11, 2021)

If the R3 can do a fake shutter sound, I wonder if you can use any audio file for that. I would like to use the Wilhelm Scream.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 11, 2021)

frjmacias said:


> That makes sense. Shame we have not seen a sale like that here in the US. But that is pretty awesome.


AUD5500 = ~USD4180 (using 0.76 exchange rate... actual not mid-market rate).
The Australian price includes 10% GST so about USD100 cheaper than the retail price in the US. It does include the local 5 year warranty though.
AUD6400 was the pre-order price including an extra battery and the fancy strap (and 5 year warranty) so significantly more.


----------



## degos (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That wasn’t the point, the point was comparing the Z9 to the R3 is irrelevant as they are not competing models.



They will be competing models by circumstance, if not intent, until the R1 arrives. They'll be both be the pinnacle mirrorless cameras offered by the manufacturers regardless of whether they fall into different 'categories'


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

degos said:


> They will be competing models by circumstance, if not intent, until the R1 arrives. They'll be both be the pinnacle mirrorless cameras offered by the manufacturers regardless of whether they fall into different 'categories'


No, if you need 45mp the R3 doesn’t cut it. The R3 and Z9 are completely different tools aimed at different markets and, I’m sure, price points.

The R3 and Z9 are no similar than the R5 and Z9, indeed specs wise the last two make a much better match.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 11, 2021)

JamesG25 said:


> On back screen shows has been recording video for 6mins and in lower right shows 23min(?), I wonder if that means the R3 still has the less than 30min limit on video ( which just about every other camera maker has removed as the EU tax law it was originally based on has gone). Alternatively it maybe showing 23mm which could be lens focal length


India still has that stupid limit of less than 30mins or else its classified as a cinema camera for import duty. Canon has a big presence in India so they are still adhering to the strictest import laws of the countries they operate in.


----------



## InchMetric (Aug 11, 2021)

Iskandar said:


> I’m thinking that a feature that causes the camera to vibrate when shooting will be bad for image quality.


Think a little more creatively. Are you sure that a detectable haptic effect at one point of contact (maybe the shutter release) will affect image quality in all conditions? Can you feel the shutter even when it can’t be heard? Does that blur your images? Does the vibration need to occur while the image is being recorded or might it be between images. 

The patent application is way ahead of your concerns and also happens to cover the selective disablement of the feature in those conditions when it is disruptive.


----------



## Marximusprime (Aug 11, 2021)

JamesG25 said:


> On back screen shows has been recording video for 6mins and in lower right shows 23min(?), I wonder if that means the R3 still has the less than 30min limit on video ( which just about every other camera maker has removed as the EU tax law it was originally based on has gone). Alternatively it maybe showing 23mm which could be lens focal length


I think it might be the focal length, which is cool (he mentioned he had it on a 15-35). I've only seen focal length displayed digitally in Olympus cameras.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> If McKinnon has 6 million subscribers....
> 
> I'm lost for words.


Why all the hate on Peter? I enjoy his videos and he is a good photographer. He has one of his photos on Canadian money for goodness sakes. He doesn't have 6 million followers because he sucks... I look forward to his review as well as Gordon's. I like Gordon's stuff because he's thorough, but they are also a bit boring... I don't watch them when I'm sleepy.


----------



## entoman (Aug 11, 2021)

pic said:


> Still those Z9 specs tick quite a few of my boxes that Canon decided against (GPS, 45MP, dual CFExpress).
> 
> As far as Canon's marketing thing: I sorta hate all marketing trickery. As a former product manager in a different business I know how "evil" marketing can be. But it's something you have to reign in if you manage products to keep it all clean and honest. Yet what I see from Canon: hyping the R3 while knowngly hiding it's only got 24MP and hence of limited use to those of us who need to be able to do some (or a lot of) digital zoom in post processing in a world where high-end bodies get 45MP routinely. Same with the removal of GPS from the entire released RF line so far: why ? They had it right in the 7DmkII, had it halfway right in the 5DmkIV (lacking the compass) ! So where are those product managers to keep features their customers use in the products ?
> 
> I fear canon is listening way too much to the youtube stars and that's a really bad thing.


I think there are 3 reasons why Canon chose to have "only" 24MP in the R3.
1) They already have a 45MP body - the R5
2) The strongly rumoured "R5s" will be a high MP body
3) They are developing the R1, which is likely to have at least 40MP.

I've never really understood Canon's logic in having 2 different types of slot in the same camera, e.g. my 5DMkiv and my now sold 5DS each have a CF slot and an SD slot, and now my R5 has a CFE-B and an SD. Having a lower performance slot just slows the camera down unless it is only used for JPEG dupes.


----------



## entoman (Aug 11, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> Why all the hate on Peter? I enjoy his videos and he is a good photographer. He has one of his photos on Canadian money for goodness sakes. He doesn't have 6 million followers because he sucks... I look forward to his review as well as Gordon's. I like Gordon's stuff because he's thorough, but they are also a bit boring... I don't watch them when I'm sleepy.


It's not hate, I don't "hate" anyone.

It's incredulity.

I don't dispute that he's a good photographer, but I do find the frenetic arm-waving and yap-yap irritating enough to completely turn me off. There is very little substance in his R3 video, he revealed absolutely nothing that we didn't already know. I watched it hoping to learn something, but just got several minutes of meaningless narcissistic drivel. Kai is just as bad, although I do give him credit for producing ONE entertaining video, i.e. the 7D destruction test. Jared Polin isn't exactly my style either, although he does come across as a nice guy.

Bottom line is that there are dozens of reviewers who are a thousand times better. But unfortunately the jabbering arm-wavers and wafflers far outnumber them.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> ...
> 
> I've never really understood Canon's logic in having 2 different types of slot in the same camera, e.g. my 5DMkiv and my now sold 5DS each have a CF slot and an SD slot, and now my R5 has a CFE-B and an SD. Having a lower performance slot just slows the camera down unless it is only used for JPEG dupes.


Flexibility (availability and price). Anyway there are fast sd cards (UHS-II) although not that fast as CFExpress.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 11, 2021)

SD cards are so flimsy. I never liked them. Many card slots in a notebook do not even hold the full card. Sometimes two thirds of it stick out and therefore they can easily break. Compact Flash cards have the perfect size. The only advantage of SD cards is that you can use a Micro SD card with an adapter that makes it much easier to smuggle it out of a location where photos are not allowed.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> SD cards are so flimsy. I never liked them. Many card slots in a notebook do not even hold the full card. Sometimes two thirds of it stick out and therefore they can easily break. Compact Flash cards have the perfect size. The only advantage of SD cards is that you can use a Micro SD card with an adapter that makes it much easier to smuggle it out of a location where photos are not allowed.


The advantage of SD card is that you may find it almost everywhere and their UHS-I version is cheap (even sandisk extreme pro cards) and you may have many cards already. So for an emergency like CFExpress filling or damage there are OK.


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> Indeed, and here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Gordon. Unfortunately age has caught up with him as you can clearly see tremor in his hands in his videos. Well, at least he puts ibis to the test because of it.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> It's not hate, I don't "hate" anyone.
> 
> It's incredulity.
> 
> ...


Everyone has different styles I guess. I enjoy his videos. I agree we didn't learn much (except that you can have fake shutter sounds in ES which is nice) but he likely is restrained from revealing any info right now due to his NDA.


----------



## jvillain (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> For those that want to save 8 minutes of their lives and aren’t McKinnon fans, nothing new in the video, he isn’t allowed to mention anything we don’t already know and he isn’t allowed to show stills or video from it yet.
> 
> It’s really just a video saying he has one, well actually he has two, but that’s what happens when you have nearly 6 million subscribers.


Actually we did learn some thing new. Ether the anounce date or the release date is in 3 weeks because that is when PM has to have the video done and the embargo will lift.


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 11, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> Why all the hate on Peter? I enjoy his videos and he is a good photographer. He has one of his photos on Canadian money for goodness sakes. He doesn't have 6 million followers because he sucks... I look forward to his review as well as Gordon's. I like Gordon's stuff because he's thorough, but they are also a bit boring... I don't watch them when I'm sleepy.


Because these people have nothing better to do. He does films, photography, etc. He actually leaves the studio and records with with high production quality . He goes to exotic locations too. He's not a mere talking head on YouTube.


----------



## entoman (Aug 11, 2021)

bernie_king said:


> Everyone has different styles I guess. I enjoy his videos. I agree we didn't learn much (except that you can have fake shutter sounds in ES which is nice) but he likely is restrained from revealing any info right now due to his NDA.


Yeah I'm sure to some extent it's a generational thing too. I'm 70, so I find a lot of the jabbering narcissist influencers a pain in the butt.
Younger people probably find Gordon Laing a bit boring, but I find his style excellent.
There are actually a lot of really good video reviews and tutorials, from various producers, in styles to suit all.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

jvillain said:


> Actually we did learn some thing new. Ether the anounce date or the release date is in 3 weeks because that is when PM has to have the video done and the embargo will lift.


That’s not what he said and what you are concluding from it is an assumption. What he said was _“I got it like two days ago, I have it for three weeks to make some videos with”._

So if he gives them back in three weeks and delivers the videos then how long do you think marketing will want them before approving them? Maybe he has to give the cameras back in three weeks but deliver the edited videos in four or five weeks, or two months...

All we know from the comment is he has had them for ‘like’ two days, and he has them for three weeks, the only inference you can make is there will be no release for at least three weeks assuming Canon want to wait for PM’s video, nothing more.

As others have said though, the electronic shutter can be made to fake a sound, which in my ignorance I thought every MILC could! And the hotshoe has three mounting pin holes rather than one. So nothing of real consequence.


----------



## bernie_king (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That’s not what he said and what you are concluding from it is an assumption. What he said was _“I got it like two days ago, I have it for three weeks to make some videos with”._
> 
> So if he gives them back in three weeks and delivers the videos then how long do you think marketing will want them before approving them? Maybe he has to give the cameras back in three weeks but deliver the edited videos in four or five weeks, or two months...
> 
> ...


While I agree it's likely more than three weeks, I don't think it'll be much more. This feels different than the R5 launch. We didn't know Peter had an R5 (for example) before the launch... or anyone else really. I would think he would edit before he turned the cameras back in in case had to re-shoot something.... I'm not a videographer though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That’s not what he said and what you are concluding from it is an assumption. What he said was _“I got it like two days ago, I have it for three weeks to make some videos with”._
> 
> So if he gives them back in three weeks and delivers the videos then how long do you think marketing will want them before approving them? Maybe he has to give the cameras back in three weeks but deliver the edited videos in four or five weeks, or two months...
> 
> ...



he has the same disclaimers as all the sony guys in that they get free equipment to test but they don't have the companies vet their videos.

at least canon guys now get equipment. canon made the marketing mistake of focusing on the traditional people. people like the press photographers, established organizations like getty, etc. whereas sony targeted the influencers and people on youtube and instagram. sony was smart in blanketing youtubers with equipment and now canon is trying to catch up.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> he has the same disclaimers as all the sony guys in that they get free equipment to test but they don't have the companies vet their videos.
> 
> at least canon guys now get equipment. canon made the marketing mistake of focusing on the traditional people. people like the press photographers, established organizations like getty, etc. whereas sony targeted the influencers and people on youtube and instagram. sony was smart in blanketing youtubers with equipment and now canon is trying to catch up.


No, for the R5 release Canon used his video as part of the release program, it was a Canon published video, they have complete editorial control over those.

Videos he releases can say what he wants, videos Canon host, pay for, and release he can't.

See the difference below? One is hosted by Canon.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 11, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> I love Gordon. Unfortunately age has caught up with him as you can clearly see tremor in his hands in his videos. Well, at least he puts ibis to the test because of it.


Ya just gotta like Gordon.....


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No, for the R5 release Canon used his video as part of the release program, it was a Canon published video, they have complete editorial control over those.
> 
> Videos he releases can say what he wants, videos Canon host, pay for, and release he can't.
> 
> See the difference below? One is hosted by Canon.


I think you proved my point. He has always been upfront. And Canon does not have control over non Canon sponsored videos. I they don't control what he says


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> I think you proved my point. He has always been upfront. And Canon does not have control over non Canon sponsored videos. I they don't control what he says


I think you are missing my point. In the context of the conversation, he has three weeks to make videos *for* Canon (not *with* Canon equipment) then the implication, though not mine, was that those videos were going to be used by Canon as part of the release of the R3. If that is the scenario being talked about he does not have free rein, he is being paid by Canon and he does not have editorial control, the customer, Canon, does.

If he is going to release the videos on his channel then yes, within the bounds of good business sense and relationships, he can say what he wants. But that isn't what we were talking about, we were talking about a time limit with a preposition that this videos were for Canon. After all, he wouldn't have time limit on a personal video release.

However my point was if that is the case you still can't draw release date information from him having the cameras_ 'for three weeks to make videos'_, it is simply too vague. We don't know if the videos are for his channel or the Canon channel, we don't know if he has to return the cameras in three weeks so they can go to other testers pre release, we don't know anything more about a release date from what was said!

But we do know that he does not have editorial control over commissioned works by Canon, only his own channel output, they are different and we don't know which he is shooting for or indeed if he is shooting for both (most likely).


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 11, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> The audible signal for electronic shutter would be welcome in a firmware update for R5.
> 
> I'd prefer a haptic/tactile shutter indicator for quiet shooting but still perceptible to the shooter. I have a pending patent application on that concept so I have more than the typical desire to see this feature adopted.


Yes, please. I am really hoping Canon will bring this option to the R5 soon. It is needed for multiple reasons. That is why other manufactures have it and Canon is now putting it on the R3.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No, if you need 45mp the R3 doesn’t cut it. The R3 and Z9 are completely different tools aimed at different markets and, I’m sure, price points.
> 
> The R3 and Z9 are no similar than the R5 and Z9, indeed specs wise the last two make a much better match.


What are the different markets; R3 vs Z9? Just a curious mind wanting to know.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 11, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> What are the different markets; R3 vs Z9? Just a curious mind wanting to know.


What were the different markets for the 1D and 1DS? There was enough of a market to support a two camera 1 series range for a decade, maybe Canon, who along with all the other main camera brands have said they see future profitability in fewer more expensive bodies, now see a future with a two range 'pro' series again.

Maybe the R3 is aimed at the R1 wannabes who can't afford the R1, maybe there are enough people happy with lower resolution but want high end durability and connectivity features that the 1 series currently has. But Canon, Nikon and Sony also see an even higher market, the rarified domain of wealthy retired and semi retired birders who demand the highest mp and feature sets, higher end wedding shooters and commercial photographers that like the portability and lens choices a 135 format system gives them.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> Yeah I'm sure to some extent it's a generational thing too. I'm 70, so I find a lot of the jabbering narcissist influencers a pain in the butt.
> Younger people probably find Gordon Laing a bit boring, but I find his style excellent.
> There are actually a lot of really good video reviews and tutorials, from various producers, in styles to suit all.


Chill, you sound like a bitter old man.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 11, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> What are the different markets; R3 vs Z9? Just a curious mind wanting to know.


Despite the ‘threats’ from forum members and the occasional high-profile photographer who switches systems, jumping from one brand to another isn’t common. There’s an inertial barrier to learning something new, and a cost barrier as well.

These top-shelf bodies are unlikely to be purchased by first-time ILC buyers.

So for the most part, market for the R3 comprises current Canon users (pro DSLR / enthusiast MILC) and the market for the Z9 comprises current Nikon users (pro DSLR / enthusiast MILC). Which, if you think about it, makes comparing the two cameras practically irrelevant.


----------



## entoman (Aug 12, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Chill, you sound like a bitter old man.


No not bitter at all, it's just a matter of *taste*


----------



## Pixel (Aug 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That wasn’t the point, the point was comparing the Z9 to the R3 is irrelevant as they are not competing models. Saying “the Z9 blows away the R3“ is as moronic as saying the “the R5 blows away the Z fc”


No it's not. When someone goes to a camera store after the first of the year they'll ask "what's the best mirrorless Canon has to buy right now and what's the best mirrorless Nikon has right now." Will they give a crap when the salesman says the R3 is not a "flagship?"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2021)

Pixel said:


> No it's not. When someone goes to a camera store after the first of the year they'll ask "what's the best mirrorless Canon has to buy right now and what's the best mirrorless Nikon has right now." Will they give a crap when the salesman says the R3 is not a "flagship?"


Unless they go to B&H, Adorama, or one of the few and rapidly vanishing high-end camera stores, they’re unlikely to find either model in a camera store, or a salesperson who can offer advice beyond, ‘Well, this one costs $2499 and this one costs $2299.’


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2021)

Pixel said:


> No it's not. When someone goes to a camera store after the first of the year they'll ask "what's the best mirrorless Canon has to buy right now and what's the best mirrorless Nikon has right now." Will they give a crap when the salesman says the R3 is not a "flagship?"


I'd think the number of people that do that are in the low teens worldwide! Any good salesman would steer them into a Leica anyway...

But seriously, people that can do that and are interested in taking photos invariably rely on their last guide in Kenya, or the people who were photographing the penguins on their last Antarctic trip, not some nobody salesman in the 'local' camera store. That simply isn't how the vast majority of this small number of high end cameras are sold.


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I think you are missing my point. In the context of the conversation, he has three weeks to make videos *for* Canon (not *with* Canon equipment) then the implication, though not mine, was that those videos were going to be used by Canon as part of the release of the R3. If that is the scenario being talked about he does not have free rein, he is being paid by Canon and he does not have editorial control, the customer, Canon, does.
> 
> If he is going to release the videos on his channel then yes, within the bounds of good business sense and relationships, he can say what he wants. But that isn't what we were talking about, we were talking about a time limit with a preposition that this videos were for Canon. After all, he wouldn't have time limit on a personal video release.
> 
> ...


You have no idea whether he is making videos for Canon or not. He has the equipment on loan for 3 weeks is all we know


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 12, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> You have no idea whether he is making videos for Canon or not. He has the equipment on loan for 3 weeks is all we know


That was exactly my point! We know virtually nothing new from the video!

It helps if you read the preceding comments before picking an argument with the person who agrees with you!


----------



## jd7 (Aug 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That was exactly my point! We know virtually nothing new from the video!
> 
> It helps if you read the preceding comments before picking an argument with the person who agrees with you!


How on earth does that help? I mean, how is someone really supposed to pick an argument if they realise the other person already agrees with them?


----------



## scyrene (Aug 12, 2021)

Pixel said:


> So Nikon went nuclear on the z9 and is making the R3 look like a dud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grow up.


----------



## degos (Aug 12, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Despite the ‘threats’ from forum members and the occasional high-profile photographer who switches systems, jumping from one brand to another isn’t common


The difference at this inflection point is that as discontinued EF lenses fall out of support much of the traditional stay-in-the-system inertia evaporates.

I'm at the point that I haven't decided to go into the RF system, so if Nikon offer something compelling then I might consider trying their alternative. In 30+ years of shooting EF I've never considered that before. But given that I'll have to buy into a new lens system for the next few decades, I'll have to study the options.


----------



## entoman (Aug 12, 2021)

degos said:


> The difference at this inflection point is that as discontinued EF lenses fall out of support much of the traditional stay-in-the-system inertia evaporates.
> 
> I'm at the point that I haven't decided to go into the RF system, so if Nikon offer something compelling then I might consider trying their alternative. In 30+ years of shooting EF I've never considered that before. But given that I'll have to buy into a new lens system for the next few decades, I'll have to study the options.


In theory maybe. In practice, most people are extremely reluctant to switch systems, partly of course due to lens compatibility, but equally because they like continuity of control layout and general design. For example, the generally higher specs and arguably superior AF of Sony has sometimes tempted me to switch from Canon, and I could use my old EF glass on a Sony body perfectly satisfactorily. But, I don't like the feel/comfort/ergonomics of Sony cameras, and I don't want to miss important shots due to unfamiliarity with a new design.

What is important to me is to have the tool that works best for me, and provides the required level of performance, so before getting my R5, I looked seriously at Panasonic S1R, Sony a7Riv and Nikon Z7ii, as each offered something that I value, and the R5 to me seemed overkill, with 8K.

I ruled out Nikon simply because of lens compatibility, then I discarded the Panasonic option because of the weight and the potentially irritating "DFD wobble effect". In many ways the Sony a7Riv seemed the logical choice - lens compatibility wasn't an issue, I'm not a brand fanboy, resolution was higher than the Canon, I prefer a tilting screen, battery performance was better, price was significantly cheaper etc. But when it came to the crunch, I chose the R5, because I find Sony cameras a bit uncomfortable to hold and operate, and because having used Canons for several years I'm thoroughly familiar with them and knew that I'd be less likely to miss important shots during the "muscle memory" adjustment period.


----------



## Froschphoto (Aug 12, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Only if you ignore the fact there is an R1 coming too....
> 
> Nikon have said the Z9 beats the D6, Canon have stated the R3 is below the 1DX II, the R1 will be above it.


History may have a story to tell, prior to the EOS 1D being released Nikon released the D1. People predicted Canon's doom then as well.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 13, 2021)

scyrene said:


> Grow up.


Smarten up.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 13, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> AUD5500 = ~USD4180 (using 0.76 exchange rate... actual not mid-market rate).
> The Australian price includes 10% GST so about USD100 cheaper than the retail price in the US. It does include the local 5 year warranty though.
> AUD6400 was the pre-order price including an extra battery and the fancy strap (and 5 year warranty) so significantly more.


DigiDirect have gone down to AUD5260 after Canon Australia cash back!


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 13, 2021)

Sure is a good looking camera!


----------



## adamfilip (Aug 13, 2021)

Wish I could afford this $5k Body


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 13, 2021)

adamfilip said:


> Wish I could afford this $5k Body


I hope it’s only $5K.


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Aug 14, 2021)

Does it run on AC?


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 14, 2021)

Kim Bentsen said:


> Does it run on AC?


Hydrogen Fuel Cell Technology


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Aug 17, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hydrogen Fuel Cell Technology


HFC was not written on the fingers in the title picture, but AC was. That must be the clue.


----------

